# , ,    ...

## Carolus

,         , ,    **      ,   22.08.2011 .        ,  ,        , **      ,      ..,       ,       ?  ,       ?

----------


## Sheri-lady

27  2011      ...

----------

,   ,              .       .   3-4 .

----------


## .

> 22.08.2011 .


       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Carolus

> 


   ?      / ?

     .            .     , , ,   .

            ,   ,    ,   ,    . ,  ,   ,       (),      . ..      .

  ,   5    ""  .   ,       ,     .

----------


## Carolus

> ?


 1  N 245- (    . 10 . 1 . 32  )     22.08.2011,              245- (  " ",  159, 22.07.2011) (. 2 . 4   245-).

----------


## .

*Carolus*,         .        .

----------


## Carolus

, ...



> (       )              ,


...     .     "...  ..."  "  ...". ,   ,    . , ,   (.     18.01.2088  9) , -, ,      .       , .
 , ,       ,     ,   -,            .      ,        .  , , ,      -    .      ?!

*    ,      ?       , ?*

----------


## .

*Carolus*,  .         (    18.01.2008 N 9 ( .  14.07.2011),   16.         

         (           ),         .        ,    ? ,  ? 
   .     ,    ,    
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sheri-lady

!  :yes:

----------


## .

> , ,       ,     ,   -,            .


             ,

----------

